# SV Ox Tail Tacos!!



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 3, 2018)

Hey all, it's been a while!  Sorry, haven't been on here lately... life has been a bit crazy.

Anyway, we were given three packages of ox tails... I've always loved ox tails!  My Grandma used to cook ox tail stew on the wood stove..  Miss that stew!  She always had some kind of soup or stew simmering on the ol wood stove!  She was a great cook!

So, we saved one package for some ox tail stew. Ya know, gotta try to keep the ol staples going & teaching the kiddos the importance of that!  As most of ya know, my kiddos love the smoker & kitchen!  We just enjoy cooking as a fam!

Ok, on to the SV cook!  Took the biggest ox tails, getting ready to season.








Took some Mc C's taco seasoning & give em a shake or two on both sides!







Put in a foodsaver bag & vac sealed for the SV!  185* for 24 hours.







As these were getting close, time to get the rest of the stuff ready!  We kept these simple as to not over power the ox tails flavor. So we done a bit of shredded pepper jack cheese, green bell peppers & some maters! 













Ox tails done, 24 hours later..







Put them thru the strainer. 







Gotta keep this juice, good stuff! 







Pulling the meat off the tail bone.













Got the meat pulled off and in a bit of a pile! 













Dusted and mixed with just a bit more of Mc C's taco seasoning! 







Time to get this taco built..







Put in some Herdez guacamole salsa, that stuff is awesome.. Give it a try if ya can! 



















I have to say, these were awesome!  Very tasty, the ox tails had a different texture than the normal taco!  This idea was just kinda put together for fun!  The fam really enjoyed them, that's always the best part!


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 3, 2018)

I never had ox tail, but it sure looks good. When you say different texture, is there anything close that is similar it to? I want to try ox tail, but now I'm a little worried on texture.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## daveomak (Nov 3, 2018)

I love oxtails...  You get the flavor of the entire cow in one bite....


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 3, 2018)

Justin, Great idea for a taco,looks delicious! like


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 3, 2018)

The tacos look fantastic Justin!
I've never had oxtail, but may have to give it a try!
Al


----------



## radioguy (Nov 3, 2018)

Oxtail is great!  Makes the best soup.

POINTS!

RG


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 3, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> I never had ox tail, but it sure looks good. When you say different texture, is there anything close that is similar it to? I want to try ox tail, but now I'm a little worried on texture.
> 
> Point for sure.
> Chris



Chris, ox tails are really tasty.  Give them a try if ya get a chance!  All I meant by a different texture is usually with tacos we use burger or diced up meat, like some spicy pork!  This was more like a pulled pork type of texture!  We will for sure be doing these again!  Thanks for dropping a line, the point & hope my explanation makes sense!


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 3, 2018)

Wow, they look great.  I have to try this of I can find any.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 3, 2018)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Chris, ox tails are really tasty.  Give them a try if ya get a chance!  All I meant by a different texture is usually with tacos we use burger or diced up meat, like some spicy pork!  This was more like a pulled pork type of texture!  We will for sure be doing these again!  Thanks for dropping a line, the point & hope my explanation makes sense!



Thanks, for the clairification. 

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 3, 2018)

Lordy, Lordy, Lordy, That looks Freaking Awesome!!
I'm another one who has never had Oxtail, but I have never seen it in a store, and I never asked at a butcher shop.
Yours sure looks Mighty Tasty, Justin!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 3, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> I never had ox tail, but it sure looks good. When you say different texture, is there anything close that is similar it to? I want to try ox tail, but now I'm a little worried on texture.
> 
> Point for sure.
> Chris



Being an extremely active muscle group, Ox tails are SUPER high in collagen. The resulting Gelatin content is much more than  that of a pork butt. The result, that rich, lip smacking, luxurious mouth feel of the dark, more stringy meat in pulled pork? The mouth feel of Ox Tails is that great eating X10! The gelatin content is so high that your lips and fingers stick together when you stop eating. Refrigerate leftovers and the next day you have a Beefy Jello Jiggler in your refer.
For Taste, Texture and a rich Beefy Flavor  there is no better cut on a Bovine...JJ


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 3, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> Being an extremely active muscle group, Ox tails are SUPER high in collagen. The resulting Gelatin content is much more than  that of a pork butt. The result, that rich, lip smacking, luxurious mouth feel of the dark, more stringy meat in pulled pork? The mouth feel of Ox Tails is that great eating X10! The gelatin content is so high that your lips and fingers stick together when you stop eating. Refrigerate leftovers and the next day you have a Beefy Jello Jiggler in your refer.
> For Taste, Texture and a rich Beefy Flavor  there is no better cut on a Bovine...JJ


Wow Chef

I had ox tail many times and love it. But reading your post almost makes me drive to the store to pick some up.

The tacos are a great idea. Only had stew and terrine from oxtail but i will definitely try tacos.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 3, 2018)

I'm sold - after JJs explanation, Waters tacos I'll be heading into Burlington next week to one of the local butchers to see if they have any. If not I'll have to special order some. Thanks for the push. Ox tail is something I'd never in a million years would have tried on my own without some sort of direction.

Chris


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 4, 2018)

daveomak said:


> I love oxtails...  You get the flavor of the entire cow in one bite....



Thanks for dropping a line Dave, I agree.. ox tails are very tasty!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 4, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> Justin, Great idea for a taco,looks delicious! like



Thanks CM, appreciate the kind words & like!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 4, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> The tacos look fantastic Justin!
> I've never had oxtail, but may have to give it a try!
> Al



Thanks Al, appreciate the kind words & like!  I think you'd really enjoy them, hopefully you can give them a try!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 4, 2018)

radioguy said:


> Oxtail is great!  Makes the best soup.
> 
> POINTS!
> 
> RG



Thanks RG, ox tail is very tasty for sure.  Appreciate the point too!


----------



## gnatboy911 (Nov 5, 2018)

Those look delicious!  I did oxtail for the first time a couple weeks ago.  Just treated it like a pot roast.  Cooked it for 155/36 or so. maybe a little longer.  It was awesome.  It didn't shred as easily as yours looks though.  Next time I'm going to up the temp to 160 and go for 40+.  I like the taco idea!  thanks!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 5, 2018)

If anyone has to order Oxtails, there are two ways they come. For Tacos or any dish you want just the meat, order just the upper, large portions. For soups, stews and braised Ox Tails, order cut whole tails. They weigh about 3 pounds and consist of large to small joints. I would suggest asking for 1" cuts from the larger bones This is roughly 1/3 the thickness of the larger, upper, bones.They are easier to portion and, the fun part, picking up the bones to suck the meat and fatty bits off. The upper bones are around 3X3 and get shorter and narrower as the tail thins. The last several bones are 1X1. Do Not feel cheated that you are getting the small bones. The thinner smaller joints are the most active, ergo, loaded with collagen and lip smackin Beefy flavor. Frankly, I prefer the smaller joints to the meatier ones and they make the richest soup and gravy...JJ


----------



## idahopz (Nov 5, 2018)

Looks fantastic! My favorite way to prepare ox tails is braising in a red wine based liquid, but I might need to give tacos a try


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 5, 2018)

Can I just have that pile of left over bones to nibble on?!?!?!  That there is nirvana!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 5, 2018)

Great looking tacos there friend. I've had ox tail in soups (grand mom's style) but no other way.

Warren


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 6, 2018)

pc farmer said:


> Wow, they look great.  I have to try this of I can find any.



Thanks Adam, you'd really like these!  If ya butcher a cow, don't toss the tail...  LOL.  Appreciate the point!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 6, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Lordy, Lordy, Lordy, That looks Freaking Awesome!!
> I'm another one who has never had Oxtail, but I have never seen it in a store, and I never asked at a butcher shop.
> Yours sure looks Mighty Tasty, Justin!!
> Like.
> ...



Thanks Bear for the kind words & like!  If ya ever get the chance to try these.... I think you'd really like em!  Guessing from responses they may be a more Western thing (AKA.. A Redneck Thing).


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 6, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> Being an extremely active muscle group, Ox tails are SUPER high in collagen. The resulting Gelatin content is much more than  that of a pork butt. The result, that rich, lip smacking, luxurious mouth feel of the dark, more stringy meat in pulled pork? The mouth feel of Ox Tails is that great eating X10! The gelatin content is so high that your lips and fingers stick together when you stop eating. Refrigerate leftovers and the next day you have a Beefy Jello Jiggler in your refer.
> For Taste, Texture and a rich Beefy Flavor  there is no better cut on a Bovine...JJ



A great explanation of ox tails 

 chef jimmyj
 !  Appreciate ya dropping a line & your expertise!  Much better of an explanation than that of a Redneck (me)!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 7, 2018)

Thanks, I had Ox Tail the first time about 20 years ago.  It was a hole in the wall Jamaican restaurant. I could not believe how good they were...JJ


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 10, 2018)

gnatboy911 said:


> Those look delicious!  I did oxtail for the first time a couple weeks ago.  Just treated it like a pot roast.  Cooked it for 155/36 or so. maybe a little longer.  It was awesome.  It didn't shred as easily as yours looks though.  Next time I'm going to up the temp to 160 and go for 40+.  I like the taco idea!  thanks!



Nice, sounds tasty!  The time & temp on this SV cook worked out well.  Be curious to hear the results of the 160/40 cook!   The taco idea was just kind of an experiment, but we will do them again.  Thanks for dropping a line!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 12, 2018)

idahopz said:


> Looks fantastic! My favorite way to prepare ox tails is braising in a red wine based liquid, but I might need to give tacos a try



Thanks man!  I will need to try that red wine braise... sounds very tasty!  Appreciate ya dropping a line & the like!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 12, 2018)

browneyesvictim said:


> Can I just have that pile of left over bones to nibble on?!?!?!  That there is nirvana!



Thank you for the kind words & point!  That is exactly what I done, you'd have been more than welcome to some!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 12, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Great looking tacos there friend. I've had ox tail in soups (grand mom's style) but no other way.
> 
> Warren



Thanks Warren for the kind words & like!  We love ox tail stew as well!  Appreciate ya dropping a line!


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 1, 2018)

What the hey? 
I could've swore I posted a reply to this ox-tail awesomeness.

Beautiful cook Justin,
those have me drooling all over my chin.
I'd ravage a small village for a plate of those tacos.

We like ox-tails too, tacos, just about anyway you cook them if done right they're insanely rich and succulent.
Much like beef cheeks, so decadently fatty, a rich beef flavor and incredibly tender.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 9, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> What the hey?
> I could've swore I posted a reply to this ox-tail awesomeness.
> 
> Beautiful cook Justin,
> ...



Thanks for the kind words John, much appreciated.  When ya get the craving for some beefy goodness... It doesn't get much better than ox tails or beef cheeks, that's for sure!


----------



## tropics (Dec 9, 2018)

Justin Looks good to me I haven't had them in awhile Points my friend.I just picked up one of them $13.00 SV it does what I want finishes my smoked Kielbasi
Richie


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 9, 2018)

tropics said:


> Justin Looks good to me I haven't had them in awhile Points my friend.I just picked up one of them $13.00 SV it does what I want finishes my smoked Kielbasi
> Richie



Thank you my friend, appreciate the kind words & point!  The SV is a great method to help with sausage, etc.


----------

